# Possible to install disc brakes on rear of a Quantum



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has done a rear brake conversion to Disc from the good old drum?

I did a little searching but didnt really see anything out there or didnt look hard enough.

Working on a 85 QSW with the 1.8l


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Fits from syncro Plug & Play. You should get a whole set: hub, bearings, brake disk, callipers, pads and handbrake rope "cord". You know what i mean


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like i am on a hunt to find someone parting a Syncro.. Thanks


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bimrpwr said:


> Looks like i am on a hunt to find someone parting a Syncro.. Thanks


For a regular FWD Quantum wagon you would do better to get the parts off of a FWD 4x100 car. Not sure what size MC the quantum used but that should prolly come from a Syncro or quattro car.

I think I have all the parts excluding the MC, pm me if you want.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

QuantumSyncro said:


> For a regular FWD Quantum wagon you would do better to get the parts off of a FWD 4x100 car. Not sure what size MC the quantum used but that should prolly come from a Syncro or quattro car.
> 
> I think I have all the parts excluding the MC, pm me if you want.


Thanks Sent you a PM.


From my findings looks like the MK2 may fit best as it uses the same spindle, but not really sure why i couldnt use a setup from a MK3, B3/4. They all use the same calipers, rotors and carrier brackets i think.


----------



## NotAQuantum (Jul 10, 2010)

Any Corrado or MK2 Jetta/Golf FWD rear axle with discs will fit under a FWD Quantum/Passat as they´re completely identical. The only parts you´ll have to change are the rubber bushings (MK2: one piece/side Passat: 2 pieces/side). They have to be mounted under the correct angle! 

Dont forget about the things like master brake-cylinder/handbrake-cable/brake pressure regulator.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You can also use B3 Passat spindles, rotors and calipers.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Would B3 Audi fit as well?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

dasherinoz said:


> Would B3 Audi fit as well?


Yes, probably for everything but the rotors since they're 4x108 bolt pattern or some are 5x depending on year.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Ah yes, fair enough. Hmm well at least it gives you options when fossicking around at the wreckers. Maybe Mk3 Golf would fit too?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a nearly complete B3 setup, squirt me a PM. I picked up spare parts thinking of working it onto a B1, then decided to get rid of the B1. I'll hook up a package deal for a fellow forumite. :thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Doh, why did you get rid of the B1?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

dasherinoz said:


> Doh, why did you get rid of the B1?


My B1 is/was (Haven't sold it yet) a total project car. It needs a little electrical love, it needs an engine and transmission swapped in, it needs shocks/struts/brakes all the way around, interior needs work (headliner, dashboard, carpeting)... I have a majority of the pieces it needs, like the shocks and struts, brakes for all four corners, brake hoses, engine (IP should probably be rebuilt), Fox PW trans, ball joints, tie rod ends... I just have run out of space and time and money. 

I have a B2 coupe and a BX wagon that aren't quite such project cars, so I think it will be my best course of action to find someone who will put the B1 back together and enjoy it versus let it continue sitting there forlornly on my pad.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

A shame  well if you're going to sell it, add it on here

http://vwdasher.com/index.php/forum/6-for-sale

I get a lot of B1 fans coming by looking for cars.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

dasherinoz said:


> A shame  well if you're going to sell it, add it on here
> 
> http://vwdasher.com/index.php/forum/6-for-sale
> 
> I get a lot of B1 fans coming by looking for cars.


Thanks, I will. I plan on putting it up wherever it's appropriate once I have it cleaned up and not looking like a dump. It's cleaning up so well I'm having second thoughts, but it deserves better than eternal back burner status.

OP, sorry about the threadjack.


----------

